# Please tell me more about Dr Bob Marshall at www.healthline.cc



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Has anyone used these products?
What do you know or think of Dr Bob Marshall?

TIA


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

anyone?


----------



## Brookesmom (Oct 12, 2002)

I would love to know too. He has a show called Healthline live where he sells his nutritional supplements. He is very pro breastfeeding and drinking kefir, though most of his talk is focused on digestion and pH and his products to help digestion, etc...

-Kelly


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. My SIL is very sold on all of his products...just wondering what others have to say!!


----------



## CelticRose (Aug 7, 2008)

I realize this post originated a few years ago...but if anyone is still interested I have tried a few of his products and love them. I listen to his radio show almost every day. He makes more sense than any health practitioner I've ever read or listened to. I hope to try a lot more of his products.

I tried his Pink Salt first. It's air dried celtic sea salt and has Hawaiian trace minerals in it. My energy is much better since I've been using it. I think it's helping raise my ph level as well. (It was too acidic.)

Even though I've heard him explain the products many times I learn something every time I listen to his show.


----------

